# Gun Prices in CA higher?



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

So there is a price to pay for the decent weather we have here in crapifornia. It seems like guns sell for much more out this way. Did I go to the wrong store, or is there a reason a 92 FS (not INOX) would be nearly $800 out the door? I've read on this forum that they can be had for under $500 elsewhere in the US.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From what I have seen and read on a number forums they do seem to be a little higher out on the left coast. I think it because of all the hoops the manufactures have to jump through to get their products on the market out there. Well anyway good luck finding the gun you want.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The local place near me sells them for $600, so $800 seems way steep. Even $600 seems steep, but that's what they go for here...


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*CA gun prices*

Yes they are more expensive in my experience. You can buy online and it will just cost you about 75$ for fees to the local FFL holder and they will make you pay the sales tax. I haven't done that myself yet, but that is what my local shop told me last week. I might go for it as the next gun on my wish list is $200 cheaper online than in my local shop and they don't have it in stock anyway.


----------

